

HN Dinner Party: Sat Mar 13th, Mill Valley, CA, I will be cooking - shalmanese
http://hndinnerparty1.eventbrite.com/

======
shalmanese
Hi All,

Last week, I posted about coming to the Bay Area for a job hunt and cooking
for HNers as a way to fill my spare evenings:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1154544> . Tony Stubblebine, CEO of
CrowdVine has graciously stepped forward and offered his house for a HN Dinner
Party.

Spots are limited so reserve quick if you want to get in on this. Food & Wine
are provided so all you have to do is show up but if you want to help out in
the kitchen, show up at around 5 and we'll try and find something for you to
do.

I know some people are arranging carpools so if you want to organize one or
get in on one, post in the comments.

Looking forward to seeing you on Saturday!

~~~
bravura
I will be in SF for my job hunt too!

I haven't confirmed my travel dates yet, but could you hold two spots for me?
I am aiming for this weekend, so the timing is perfect!

p.s. I see that the "I will bring Wine spots" are sold out. Please hold two "I
will bring Beer spots" for me. I will actually show up with wine, not beer,
though.

~~~
tonystubblebine
We're doing this first come first serve. One of the last bring-beverage
discounts just got taken. There's only one more left. This is great
networking. People at the party will know who's hiring and who's good to work
for. You can't come to SF for a job hunt and skip this =)

------
PStamatiou
Not to thread-jack but for Atlanta residents we have a Hacker News meetup
thursday evening:

[http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=376015031398&ref=m...](http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=376015031398&ref=mf)

------
fizx
I was halfway through the signup process when I realized I'd be at sxsw. Great
idea though!

------
jolie
Great idea! Someone should do one at SXSW, too.

~~~
dzlobin
A supper club from brooklyn that I cook with, ( Arazorashinyknife.com) is
doing a dinner in Austin on Sunday the 14th. Definitely shoot me an email and
I'll forward you the information, tell your friends! My email is in my profile

------
ashishk
Man I'm jealous. Anyone interested in doing this in Boston?

~~~
brk
I might be...

~~~
jplewicke
I might be as well.

------
matty
I paid full, but I'll probably more beer/wine anyway.

------
SandB0x
Someone do one for us hungry Londoners!

------
barnaby
YAY!! can't wait!

------
YuriNiyazov
See you there.

